# St Edwards School for boys, Coleshill



## cgull123 (Nov 30, 2009)

School or religeous site? not sure.

The origins of the Father Hudson’s Society in Coleshill date back to the end of
the 19th Century. Father Hudson, Parish Priest of Coleshill was appointed as the first Secretary and Administrator on the formation of the Birmingham Diocesan Rescue Society in 1902. Construction of the buildings within this complex commenced around the turn of the 20th Century, after Father Hudson came to Coleshill in 1898, and continued into the 1940s. 

The Society was concerned with the care and protection of children and young persons and in response to these needs a number of residential homes were developed with the Coleshill campus forming the nucleus. An holistic approach to care was adopted with the development of a number of residential units, schools, hospital and Church: most of the buildings of which exist on the campus today. 

After many years, and following changes within society generally, in social
policy and childcare legislation, there has been a considerable decline in the need
for this type of service provision. This had dramatic implications for the Father
Hudson’s Society, to the extent that in the mid 1980s the last of the Children’s
Homes was closed, leaving many empty and unused buildings on the site. In response to these changes, the Father Hudson’s Charity decided to develop
into a broader based Social Care Agency. Whilst most of the child care and
family services are now provided through Adoption and Foster Care placements
and community based projects throughout the Archdiocese of Birmingham, a
range of adult care services were developed, particularly at Coleshill.
Consequently a number of the buildings have been adapted to accommodate
adults with learning and multiple disabilities, and for the care of the elderly.
3.St Gerard’s Hospital provided Orthopaedic services through NHS contracts for people from the locality. 

Changes in NHS funding resulted in its closure in 1998.


















Love these pull out laundry racks


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 30, 2009)

Its a nice place for a wander, though a bit strange at the same time. Looks like nothing has changed there, which is good to see.


----------



## Sectionate (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks good, if only I was closer


----------



## Sar62 (Dec 1, 2009)

Scares me everytime i go haha, looks a lot brighter in there now than the past few times i've been. The cross that's on the orange wall used to be standing up against a wall in the corridor, could never bring myself to walk past it haha, glad it's back up on the wall, nice pictures also  x


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 1, 2009)

Gorgeous pics. Absolutely love those laundry racks and the chest of drawers.


----------



## MD (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice to see the cross is still up eh goldie 
nice report and pics mate


----------



## sj9966 (Dec 1, 2009)

Some great pictures of the place.

I see it has opened up again as it was locked down the last time I was over there, I think some time in September.

Did you manage to get into any of the other buildings on site?


----------



## Gangeox (Dec 2, 2009)

Really good shots there, seems like ages ago since we went, good to see it again. Did you see any satsumas in the attic?


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 2, 2009)

really interesting looking building, nice shots


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2009)

Simply a stunning set of snaps -in me own humble opinion, you've got the exposure times spot on 

As Foxy says, those Laundry Racks are amazing!

Cheers for sharing CG


----------

